# Anyone use sleep aids?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

And I am hoping I am not doing more damage to my body than good. It does help me rest and I so need it to function and not ache from the R.A I have. Any clues?


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hmmm... well, I can tell you that I have bouts of insomnia every once in awhile and do need to take sleeping pills on the odd nights.. I was prescribed Imovane, AKA (Ratio-)Zopiclone. It is quite effective and kicks in about 30 min's after you take it (right before bed).It basically just makes you feel buzzed and funny so you HAVE to lay down and rest lol. It may be something to look into...? I've never tried Ambien but was told not to (can't remember why though).The only side effect I was warned of and noticed with the Imovane is just having a funny taste is your mouth. I kind of got used to it (it's not horrible), but you'll notice you can taste it once it's kicked in, and it kind of washes away with your morning drink. And it isn't a strong "sedative" either - I recommend taking it while you're still standing up and going about around the house because it doesn't seem to kick in if you try to take it AFTER laying down in bed.But it is good...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Lack of sleep will make every health condition worse, so if you need help to sleep I think you should be taking what works for you and what the doctor thinks is appropriate for you (not every drug is appropriate for everyone).Every single treatment has some side effect, but not treating insomnia at all has negative effects.As long as you know what to look for as side effects that mean you need to stop, and you are doing fine on the dose you are taking I wouldn't worry about it too much.From what I read it doesn't seem to be causing liver or kidney failure (usually what people worry about with long term damage, unless you are worried about other things). However, like every other drug on the planet (and most everything in every food you eat and a lot of the hormones and things your own body makes) either the liver or the kidney or both are involved in getting it back out of the body.People who have liver or kidney damage from all the other things that cause it do need a lower dose because their body can't get rid of it as fast as everyone else can.


----------

